# Toy poodle exercise vs mini poo



## glorybeecosta

My toys will walk about a half hour unless it is really hot, I think it hurts their feet, then they want picked up. That is why I got the stroller


----------



## Girlnotboy

If the temperature is comfortably cool, my tiny toy can keep a brisk pace for at least 1 hour or 3+ miles. If it's too hot or too cold she won't go out at all.


----------



## Manxcat

Pippin can walk for an hour or more and then want to play... When we're on a long walk we often end up sitting so our mini Pushkin can have a rest, but Pippin just keeps going... and going...! 

Hubby walks slower than I do so it's more of a stroll, but I tend to walk at a route march pace and Pushkin can barely keep up. Pippin loves it. Off lead she covers twice the ground of the mini at least.

Mind you, she isn't a tiny delicate toy, she's 10 inches so top of the toy range and very muscular.

And yes, too hot weather and they only go out in the evenings or early morning but I guess that would be the same with any dog. Cold weather she's fine with as long as she's got a coat on.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Timi is a small Toy, and I have yet to see her tired, but her breeder is making them with very long legs now. My Twelve year old Teaka and her are about the same height at the withers, but Timi's legs are about three inches longer than Teaka's and I think that is what makes her so athletic.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And the nice thing about a Toy is that it is no big deal to pick them up and carry them if need be!


----------



## mom2Zoe

Zoe is 12inches almost 8lbs. She is on the bigger range for a toy. I am not sure if it has to do with it , but she can walk as long as you would like to walk. She never tires or rarely naps during day.


----------



## Naira

It's really dog dependent. I would say a high energy bigger poodle could be a lot more to handle than a high energy smaller poodle, but I don't think their size necessarily determines their exercise requirements. In fact, I have had all three of the sizes and I would say it goes in reverse order of what you would think. Nothing could tire the toy out (EVER!), a good bit of work could tire the mini out, and the standard can sleep my entire work day after a 30 min walk, or sleep what seems like an entire weekend after a trip to the dog park.

So I would say really get to know the dog you are getting and see if its energy level is compatible with your home. Toy poodles can certainly keep up with the best of them!!!


----------



## Michelle

Atticus can go for miles and miles. When the weather is nice I take them on a 30 min walk in the morning and an hour+ walk in the evening. He does tired more if it is extremely hot 85F+ but I don't think I have ever seen him stop mid walk to be picked up. I don't like walking in extreme heat so I usually walk them closer to the evening after they eat dinner...We go to forrest preserves and go hiking and he loves it. He will run through creeks, up rock ledges etc. He's an awesome little dog.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

My toy Eve is 10" at the withers, maybe 5 lbs if that, and now 11 yrs old. When she was younger I used to do a daily 2 mile walk with her everyday, and let me tell you she still had energy to spare! This was with luxating patellas and heart murmur. If its too hot or cold for me, then it I don't walk the dogs. I don't know if she can still do that, but I don't lol.


----------



## schpeckie

I take my girls for at least an hour walk. Funny with Lacey being the smaller one, she is way out in front of Sadie towards the end! They love visiting all their friends on the walk, so sometimes it takes over an hour to get back home!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Jammster

Thanks for all the messages. I think I will go for a toy this time. Maybe just look for a slightly top end one around 10 inches . Really want to get an Apricot one


----------

